# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Be near a thunderstorm and get hit by a lightingbolt 

Advanced Task - Grow yourself at least ten times and trample over a town

----------


## Samsara

Awesome tasks  ::D: 

I hope it doesn't hurt...  :Eek:  lol

----------


## PercyLucid

Yay  ::D:  

That was an easy suggestion.

I will get working on it.

----------


## PercyLucid

On time!  Took me four nights!  The longest I needed to complete one of these!!!

30.12.2010My subconscious strikes me with a lighting and I trample some houses. (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have been a big while without recording dreams here.  I do have in fact a big pile of dreams, but I do not have time to write them down.  Some good changes in my professional life are happening, and finally I will be able to work on a schedule.

I completed the ToTM for January, it took me four days this time! The longest I needed to complete one of these. Even on this one a little assistance from my subconscious helped me.

Here it goes:

- I woke up at 7am and I had a little more time to sleep, so I did.  I woke up again and I told myself that is was going to be the 5th night without success.  I closed my eyes and I started to see some mild hynogogic imaginary, so I tried to WILD, my least successful technique. The hypnogogic grew and I allowed it to happen.  I saw some flashes and then I heard some noises.  The dream formed on my head, but I could not open my eyes.  I had no vision, just hearing and feeling.

I finally found myself into a dream.  It was raining, there was a heavy storm and some people riding brooms fighting some aliens.  I tried to fly with a little difficulty.  There was an u.f.o. that pushed me down, but it got destroyed and I could fly better.  Other of those u.f.os. made some sort of energy wave and pushed me to the clouds. A lighting bolt fell into the ground, very close to me.  I avoided it because I thought I would wake up.  A few lighting bolts tried to hit me without success. I finally got hit by one, realizing I did not wake up.  On that moment I remember that I completed some old task of the month that was suggested...

I decided to land and remembered my advanced task of the month.  Grow and trample all over.  I placed my hand in the pocket with the intention of pull one of those pixelated stars from super paper Mario for Wii.  Instead I pulled a mega-mushroom, however, it was small an fit in my hand






I ate the mushroom and I started to grow in no time.  I could hear the music from Mega Pixelated Mario from Super Paper Mario and I saw all the buildings tiny, in addition of some random Mario graphics such as blocks.  I trampled over everything while I heard the music.  The music ended after a while, but I did not loose my giant form.  I felt it was funny that my subconsciousness skipped to shrink me back to my regular size. 

Suddenly, I saw a building even bigger than me.  I could not trample it, but I damaged the wall, so after a few seconds, I was able to make a hole in the wall.  I saw three dream characters eating something on a table. I remembered I had to freeze them for the basic task, however, I was worried the clock was going to ring, I knew it was time to wake up.  I said, "Frozen!" and I would release some white stuff from my hand into the man, but he defrosted at the very moment.
After a few attempts, I tried with, "Freeze" to the mom instead.  He face turned blue, darker every time I said, "Freeze"  The kid was crying saying, "Mommy is getting hurt."  I continued saying, "Freeze" until the mom was frozen solid.  Right after that I completed the task, I woke up.

During my very first minutes from waking, I was assured that Freezing someone was the basic task and getting struck by a lighting bolt was just a suggestion from older months.  It took me a while to notice it was the opposite!  Oh well, I completed both plus the advanced, so I am good  ::D:

----------


## Snowboy

It wasn't January when you posted that!  ::lol:: 

Anyway, cool tasks. They should be a bit easier since you don't have to raid an entire city.  :tongue2:

----------


## lucyoncolorado

Just a general apology.  I tagged two of my DJ posts with "task of the month" because I thought that meant that I completed a personal goal- not an organized task here in the forums.  Sorry if that confused anyone.  I'm still a newbie and I'm surfing this website today and realized my mistake.

----------


## XeL

I like these.

----------


## Warchief2048

going in for a try at this,how will you know if i did it right?  i wont lie about it but...how can you tell if did it or not. be back in the morning,kENy

----------


## MBakke

> going in for a try at this,how will you know if i did it right?  i wont lie about it but...how can you tell if did it or not. be back in the morning,kENy



It would be pretty pointless to lie about, don't you think?

----------


## Alter

I'll probably do the tasks either tonight or the next day.

----------


## Burke

I forgot, does it count if you do one of these accidently (during a lucid of course) so if i were to trample a town and get struck by lightning while doing so, would i get both?  ::D:

----------


## Warchief2048

Electric Bolt/Destroyed Town/Village   
by Warchief2048  
View Profile  
View Forum Posts  
Private Message  
View DJ Entries  
View Articles  
Send Email on Today at 09:46 PM 
So i tried the task of the month-"stand next to a thunderstorm and get hit wth an electric bolt" i dont know if i did it right because i created my own thunderstorm, i was standing on the side of a mountain with my hands raised looking towards the sky,as i began to make the clouds twirl and the wind gust,the whole sky became a green blue grey mess of clouds and down below i could see a small town(the 2nd task at hand) so i beagan o make the electricity crack across the sky and light up the heavens,it was so loud and scary but i didnt feel vulnerable at all,as i stood there watching the rain poor more and more this big flood came from the otherside of the mountain and washed out the little town. everything was pretty much all gone but i had no control of the water,so i'm sorry to the villagers/town people who lived there. any way as soon as i seen the town being flooded i felt this electric vibe all around me,kinda like when i begin to charge my hands to shoot electricity, i just didnt try and control it and then BAM!! i got hit with a jolt of lightning and this happened 3 times,everytime i was hit with the bolt of lightning my vision would go to black and white instead of our normal colors,it waas so cool,i didnt know i could do that,i never dream in black and white. and when i began to wake up i would calm my excitement down and then i could stabilize the storm. the weird thing to me was the B/W color and the fact that everytime i would almost wake up i could feel my left middle finger burning and then when i was fully awake my finger felt like it was on fire for about 10 minutes after waking. so i didnt get to trample the town but i did flood it out,guess i will try and trample the town tonight. thanks for the suggestions. i've been a giant before but i've never tried being ten times my size,sounds like fun. so sleep well and stay awake in your dreams. Talk to you tomorrow to let you know how it went.
kENY

----------


## Warchief2048

thats not the point iwas trying to make numb nuts

----------


## zebrah

> thats not the point iwas trying to make numb nuts



 Now now...

And damn I had a WILD this morning but wasn't able to succeed. It's hard to get struck by lightning indoors  :Sad:

----------


## Aristaeus

I have managed to fulfill the Basic Task this month, albeit inadvertently. Below, I have copy-pasted the details from my dream log. I have highlighted the lucid portion of the dream in blue.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry
Dream Type: DILD
Date: 1/5-6/2011

Walking Through the Rainy City


I was once again back in my hometown, on my old street. It was late afternoon, and the sky was ablaze by the setting sun. I was in the front yard of the house belonging to an old acquaintance, which resided just at the end of the block. Though I recognized the area immediately, there were a few objects missing--namely the long, age-worn, baby-blue van, the small white trailer with the red, blue, and yellow balloons painted on it, and the fence that should have surrounded the yard. And one side of the house was now a wall of tinted glass windows. The area was otherwise the same as it had been; the grass was dead, and the surrounding trees were withered and lifeless.
I was apparently helping the neighbor with various tasks, accompanied by a person I recognized as an old classmate from middle school, the name of whom I have forgotten. He still had that pudgy baby-face, and that same puffy, curly chestnut hair, and had not aged a day since last I saw him, which was a long, long time ago. He wore a baggy white shirt bearing orange text written in a circle which surrounded a strange, orange emblem, and also wore a pair of baggy jeans that sagged far below his waist.
At some point, uttering some form of profane dialogue I cannot remember clearly, the boy walked over to an old, grey car, lifted its hood, and proceeded to observe the interior. While doing so, he lit a cigarette to his mouth, and upon seeing that, I immediately began running from him and the car. Very soon after, the car exploded with a hollow boom.
In his frustration, the boy, apparently unscathed by the blast, suddenly pulled out a machine gun and began to fire at various objects. He started with the wall of tinted glass windows, shattering them one by one, then began moving on to other objects. I remember speaking to him, perhaps trying to tell him to stop. Then he turned the fire arm on me.
I raised my left forearm in front of my face defensively, the back of my hand facing outward, and projected a force field which deflected the bullets soaring towards me. The instant the firing stopped, I thrusted my right hand, palm open, in the direction of the boy and hurled a surge of unseen force, sending him flying through the windows he had shattered. I went in after him, and suddenly found myself in what seemed to be an office building. I searched hallway after hallway for the boy, but to no avail.
After giving up my search, I eventually found myself inside one of the offices in the building, along with three other individuals, two male and one female, judging by the voices; I did not take the time to get a clear look at them. It was in this moment I suddenly realized I was dreaming.
I stood over a wooden desk inside the blue-carpeted office, looking at a trio of blue pamphlets (I cannot remember what was written on them) while the three people in the room conversed. Shortly afterwards, I exited the office to find myself inside a compact, somewhat cluttered bedroom, which also bore a blue carpet. As I walked into the bedroom, observing the long, short television set, the shelves of which bore various disorganized objects and electronics, I notice a dirty-blonde, pale-skinned woman rise from under the blue covers of the bed that stood across the television set.
Ignoring primal instincts, I quickly turned away from the alluring sight and walked toward the only window in the room to look outside. The first thing I noticed was that it was raining, the second that someone outside seemed to be in trouble.
Below, near the foot of the building I was currently in, was a young couple, both of whom seemed to be of Asian descent. They were both wearing black leather suits. The female of the couple seemed to have hurt herself (or, perhaps, something or someone hurt her), as she was lying face down on the ground. I watched as the male rose from his knees to his feet and run inside the building, presumably to find help.
Wanting to see what the matter was, I opened the window, wriggled myself through it, leapt outward, and with my Wings of the Heart, slowed my descent. As I landed feet first onto the pavement, the woman slowly rose to her feat. I asked her, Are you alright? She nodded in the affirmative, and I, seeing that nothing was wrong, simply walked past her.
I continued to walk down the sidewalk until I reached a clearing among the buildings. At this point, the sky began to slowly clear, though the rain seemed to persist. Within the clearing was an orange gas station, at the center of the clearing was a cylindrical, cartoon-like skyscraper, towards which I immediately began to journey.
Before I could go any further, as I put on my sunglasses (since when the blazes do I wear sunglasses?), *I was suddenly struck by a bolt of lighting.* Despite the blinding flash that accompanied the lighting bolt, however, there was no ear-rending pop which usually accompanies a nearby lightning bolt. Nevertheless, the jolt it sent throughout my body was far from enjoyable. As I lay motionless on the ground, the last thing I see before waking up is the setting sun.
Wanting to reenter the dream, I closed my eyes once more without moving an inch. As I entered the WILD, however, a pair of eerie blue-indigo eyes--not quite cat, not quite human-shaped--took form and, for an unknown time period, stared back at me. The unnerving chill the eyes gave me, coupled with the usual discomfort of entering sleep paralysis and REM was enough for me to break off the attempt.
Annnnd so my morning in the waking world began.

----------


## gl431

With most of my dreams I have at least partial control, but am not always lucid (I'll think things should happen a certain way and they do, and I only realize I was dreaming when I wake up).   If I complete the task while doing that does it count?

----------


## zebrah

> With most of my dreams I have at least partial control, but am not always lucid (I'll think things should happen a certain way and they do, and I only realize I was dreaming when I wake up).   If I complete the task while doing that does it count?



"This topic is for the *Lucid Tasks* that are assigned by me[ninja9578] or voted on by experienced dreamers. Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month."

----------


## TheOrator

I hope I could LD tonight and do these.

----------


## MBakke

I did the advanced task tonight.

I had set the alarm to ring at 6. I had planned to do a WILD, but I just fell asleep again. Still, I became lucid when I found myself in a room in my old school. My friend was there. I asked him if he knew he was a DC. I don't remember his reply, but I wanted him to join me through my dream. I told him to get on one of the two swings that were in the room. We got on each our swing and started swinging very fast. As we were swinging, we wouldn't collide with the roof or the floor. Then, the swings detached and we were launched through the wall to and into the sky above vast, green fields. Ahead was a perfect square of big city. My friend wasn't there anymore, I forgot about him or didn't really care as I remembered the task of the month. I landed with my feet on the ground while my head was still very far above the ground, so I had grown in mid air. There were little fireworks coming from the city. I stepped right into it and started crushing buildings with my feet. There were no sounds from the city. I felt that it was too easy and that I wanted to be smaller. I closed my eyes, and when I opened them, all the buildings were repaired and I was smaller. I could push buildings over with my hands, and I did. I started running buildings over as if I was playing rugby. I gradually grew again. The city never ended and there was little change to the buildings. When I was big enough to step on buildings again, giant rats (but small compared to be) started running through the streets. I ignored them. I tried to remember the other task, but I woke up from a "don't think about waking up".

----------


## mazillion

hah, this is cool. I am going to try this.

----------


## Nufeather1

I've been struck by lightning once lucid. I could do it again! I'll give it a shot as well as the complex task.

----------


## CarlK

Dang!  I was lucid in a building, so I got out of the building and stood in the middle of this street in a small city, and looked down at the ground.  I imagined myself getting bigger and seeing the ground around me getting smaller, but instead I started to wake up.  I was close! =\

----------


## r2d2651

> going in for a try at this,how will you know if i did it right?  i wont lie about it but...how can you tell if did it or not. be back in the morning,kENy



I'm pretty sure they use the "trust" system..

----------


## Puffin

I want to do the advanced one!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job guys!
I will deliver your wings in a couple hours! (Just saw this before leaving)

----------


## TheOneirologist

How convenient...I wanted to trample a town anyway!  However, I don't see myself accomplishing this because I currently have poor dream control.  Maybe I will, though; I have been trying hard to have lucid dreams lately.

----------


## StonedApe

Does it still count if i say if there is a God, may he strike me down before I get struck by lightning?

----------


## voidptr

Hi, new member here. Short story is that a change in my work schedule about a month and a half ago led to an earlier and longer sleep schedule, which led to several vivid (non-lucid) dreams, a re-interest in lucid dreams (which I had heard about, but never actually tried), and to my lurking here. In that time, I've started a journal, and have had three dreams with any significant amount of lucidity, although they've all had rather poor quality.

In my last one, I think I completed this month's basic TotM:





> This first bit is hazy, but I'm following an eccentric bearded man in tattered rags up a series of ladders through underground chambers filled with ancient Egyptian treasure. One room even has glossy white statues of mythological animal-headed men standing guard around the walls. Eventually, we emerge into an area at the base of the Great Pyramid.
> 
> The next thing I know, I'm leaving this area, going up a flight of stone stairs to a door that leads into the interior of the Pyramid, and I'm looking for something (maybe my guide?). In front of the door, and blocking it, is a round, nearly-spherical pottery vase, maybe two feet in diameter. It's a dark pink or mauve color, with multiple darker brown wavy stripes around it. I move it out of the way and open the door into the Pyramid.
> 
> Inside, a long hallway stretches to the left and right, with a maroon-colored carpet, and with lots of anonymous doors along the sides. It reminded me of the inside of a hotel. If I had followed the hallway around, I'm sure it would have formed a complete square around the base of the Pyramid. I'm pondering the hallway and all the doors, and trying to remember what I was looking for, when I realize that I've been in hallways like this in dreams before, and I suddenly become lucid.
> 
> I hadn't really been expecting a lucid dream, and I didn't think it would last very long before I woke up, so I didn't even try stabilizing it. I decided to just have a bit of fun waking up, and cause a nuclear explosion in the pyramid. Before I had a chance to do that, I remembered the Task of the Month – be struck by lightening from a thunderstorm. I knew that in order to get struck, I had to be outdoors at the highest point possible. (I'd also been wanting the chance for a while to definitively exit one of these dream mazes I seem to keep falling into, without being stuck wandering or searching aimlessly for the rest of the dream.) I resolved that, after rounding the next corner, the first door on the left would be an elevator taking me to the “roof” of the Pyramid.
> 
> I reach the door, and the dream skips ahead to me standing on the flattened, square, stone top of the pyramid. There's no thunderstorm, though, so I dramatically raise my arms skyward, and try to summon a storm. Suddenly, my POV switches to 3rd person, and the “camera” zooms way out to a long shot and starts slowly circling the top of the pyramid like a shot from a helicopter. Meanwhile, the sky grows darker. Soon its filled with clouds, and a bolt of lightening jolts me back into first person. I'm lying on my back – muscles tensed, back arched, unable to move – and lit up like a Van de Graff generator. It feels somehow intense, but oddly, neither particularly painful nor pleasurable. After what feels like a few seconds, it's over, and I summon a nuclear bomb strike on the pyramid. The world around me explodes into pieces as I wake up, 10 minutes before my alarm goes off,  thinking, “Did I just do that!? That was _awesome_!”



 :Shades wink: 

(Edit: I find it hilarious that despite only being my third lucid, I almost couldn't think of anything to try doing except waking myself up. I haven't even tried basic flying yet!)

----------


## zebrah

Aww dang just had two lucid dreams and forgot to do the task XD. I've had two each week this month but haven't been able to do the task. The month is only half way over so maybe I'll still have a chance to finally complete a task.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I accomplished the basic task last Wednesday night. At the time I was lying in a tiny cabana on a beach in Mexico with a fever and horrible indigestion, so my memory isn't that detailed. Here is an excerpt:

Later, I am sitting at a cafe table on the sidewalk. Across from me sits a dark-haired hipster guy with a suit coat and thick-rimmed glasses. I am telling him about my troubles with the car.
"But isn't your car an automatic?" he asks.*
I feel momentarily confused. "Yeah, I guess it is," I say. "It must be one of those dream cars."
"That's right. It's a dream car." the hipster says, and looks at me meaningfully.*
Everything suddenly snaps into place. "I'm dreaming!"
I jump up from the table and start running spastically down the street. I weave back and forth randomly and keep smacking my legs with my hands as I go. For some reason I thought this would stabilize me and for some reason it did, but in real life I would have looked like a total loon. I stop and remember I want to get hit by lightning. I look up and I am standing under the twin towers. They are no longer on fire. I decide the top of one would be a good place for lightning and I fly upward. As I reach the top of one of the towers I try to grab onto it, but something holds me back. The top of the building has become chrome, with intricately shifting geometric patterns on it. I am pushed backward and I hover in midair. Below me, I can see the lights of the city shrouded in fog. Above me are clouds. I will a bolt of lightning to form in the cloud and it does. It shoots down and hits me. I feel a sharp crackling current go through me and I see myself in third person as sparks fly off the soles of my boots. I wake up.*

By the way, good tasks this month. Much more inspiring.

----------


## Amity

My second basic TotM completion!  ::biggrin:: 
The following is from my dream journal - Jan 18th, 2011:





>  Non-Dream  Dream  Lucid     Questions 
> Nightmare fragments:
> 
>  Violent psychopath continually escaping
>  House full of sharp razors, round serrated saw blades and chains
>  Responsible people (doctors I think) snorting cocaine
> 
> My vivid memories begin mid-nightmare:
> 
> ...

----------


## ooflendoodle

Got the basic, here's the link
I complete the basic task for January - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Hukif

Completed the advanced one, as a side-effect of another task:

Back to sleep.





> I’m walking down a destroyed house and then trip with some metal pole, while falling, realize I’m dreaming, but that doesn’t helps with the fact that I hit myself in the face with the pole and then it hurts, get up and then look at the place, this is the tower, and there is a plane, but there is a small problem, the tower is destroyed and we can’t go out, well, they can’t.
> 
> “I will go for help” I say, then jump and start destroying the roof, or roofs, since there were several levels to this thing. Once out, start flying really fast through the ocean, then see line in there that seems like the point where cold and warm water meet at, then at some point, I see a smaller line show up, it is far away and looks like it’s a small worm and a snake, compared to the other line, then I go down and look at the worm, which isn’t really a worm, but the sea-serpent from before, I was just really high, and fast, it took a while for the serpent to catch me once I was down, I ask what the problem is, then I tell the snake to follow me, but it’s too slow, and this ocean is long, as long as the Atlantic one, we won’t get anywhere if we are so slow, so I take it with telekinesis and then continue flying, then I see it bump towards the end of the beach, it bumps with the colliding waters though? That’s not normal, then the snake screeches and tries to get away from the telekinesis, so I let it so, then I see the line move… what!? It shouldn’t move so violently, that is when I see it, it isn’t a line but another sea serpent, one that is the size of a whole ocean! It is gigantic, its face alone is bigger than a building, and it nearly eats me but the other snake helps me, I think that’s dumb however, but it isn’t hurt, just eaten whole, I cut the head of the snake and then take the other one out, then get to the other side of the beach, as soon as I get there, I become bigger and suddenly am home, the ocean is nothing more than a small water body on my house and the island now looks like a mud-place with a small town, I go there, step on the town and take the people out, then restore the stuff humans didn’t build, yup, that should suffice.





Red = relevant to the task.

----------


## Amity

My first advanced task!
From my Dream Journal - 19th Jan, 2011.
 




>  Non-Dream  Dream  Lucid    
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Start of Dream (Non-TotM)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> My memories begin at the end of one story  it had been an unpleasant dream but not a nightmare. 
> At the end, I was killed - pushed off a cliff - but instead of jolting  awake, I seemed to leave my body and watch from a distance as I fell,  like the end of a movie. Looking on, I saw it wasnt my own body, but  that of a man who looked very similar to Gary Oldman in this picture: _http://img.listal.com/image/252176/600full-gary-oldman.jpg_
> ...

----------


## dakotahnok

*I didn't complete this yet. But thanks for the wings.*

----------


## Sam the Wizer

I succeeded in the basic task last night.

I was having fitful dreams, waking up frequently and having false awakenings.  Finally I reached a stable dream in which I was in a house with no roof.  I went outside and descended a staircase to the street.  I walked to the end of a cul-de-sac and encountered a woman walking towards an expensive sports car.  I asked her what it was like to be a character in my dream (this is something I've started doing during my waking life) and in doing so realized I was actually dreaming.  I got into her car and we drove down the road a ways.  She was trying to convince me that she was not a character in my dream, but I wasn't paying much attention to what she had to say.  I started to think of tasks that I wanted to complete and remembered the tasks for January.  I got out of her car and held my hand up to the sky.  The stars were vivid but not quite right.  A cloud off in the distance started to drift towards me.  A lightning bolt came down from the cloud and struck my hand.  It didn't feel like anything and didn't have any other consequences which was a bit disappointing.  I then concentrated on growing myself, but was unable to do so.  I spent the rest of the dream trying to make myself bigger to no avail.

----------


## Hukif

Aww, my side-tracked task doesn't count?

----------


## mikeac

> *Big Man, Small Town (lucid)*
> *NON-DREAM NON-LUCID LUCID*
> I had exited a building, finding myself on a concrete field of nothing.  I turned around, and the building is gone.  I did a reality check and became lucid, but then the dream suddenly destabilizes.  I rub my hands and try to observe the details of the nothing around me, and I see a city in the distance.  I realize I have several tasks to do before the month is done.  I decided to ignore the LPTC tasks and the DreamCatcher tasks, because they seemed to challenging for me right now.  I settled on trying to do TOTM, but I couldn't seem to get a thunderstorm to come by, so I decided to do the Advanced task.  I filled in the space in front of me with obstacles and ledges to free run on, as parkour could get me more focused.  I swing around the bars and fly across the large gaps that my mind had auto-created, and I came across the busy city.  It brought back nostalgic memories of when I lived in the city up in LA.  I couldn't bring myself to grow 10 times larger for some reason, so another thought popped into my head.  
> 
> I walked away back to the concrete nothingness and simply spun around.  When I focused again, the city was about the size of a sheet of paper.    I trampled on it, leaving only a small area which looked like water behind.  I dived into the city and it became normal sized again, and I landed in a pool. I seemed to lose most of my lucidity, as I realized all my friends were staring at me underneath some shading.  Jenny and my brother had pistols and were running into my house, but they were caught and arrested.  I climbed out of the pool too, and a pistol fell out of my back pocket, and I got caught too, but all I had to do was go inside my house.  I checked the kitchen counter and noticed my brother's work was on there, with scribbles of "I shouldn't ever point a gun anywhere again."  I wrote something on that paper and walked into my bedroom to go to sleep.
> 
> I wake up, and realize, 'I'm still dreaming!'  I run into the kitchen and my brother and my mom were discussing some sort of research topic.  "Wanna hear what I'm researching, Mike?"  "I already know, whatever, I gotta go!"  I burst out the garage door and sprint down the street, trying to tear open a portal to get to somewhere.  I dodge the cars and start yelling out location names while trying to rip open the air with my hands. "Apocalypse ship for 2012!  Uh... Halo 3's Last Mission!  No... Pyramids!  A-"  My mom stops me, "Hey!  You're not dreaming anymore!  You're wide awake!"  "No, I'm-" "AWAKE!" she interrupts.  "Really... Oh."  I walk into one of the alleys in the street and I notice the moon is freakin huge on the horizon.  I turn around and a man with a pigeon resting on his shoulder is muttering to himself.  "It is pretty beautiful...  It'll be even more amazing when the two moons combine... heh..."  "Wha..?"  I ask.  "Look behind you."  I turn around and there is a second smaller moon rising in front of the first one.



Hope this counts. *Crosses fingers*
This is for the advanced task.  Blue is what's relevant to the task.

----------


## Hukif

Oh, that might be it! I didn't grow larger, the town was smaller lol
Or didn't grow larger on purpose. Ah well.

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome ones, they should be all caught up soon.

----------


## StonedApe

I finally got the basic task after coming extremely close twice.

I was in a room that looked like my bedroom at my parents cottage, but the furniture was different, no bed, more chairs and a table. There was a group of people there talking about LDing. There was an old guy(LOL percy, this is you) leading the discussion. He said something about the next class, and a guy who was taking notes asked him a question. I realized this was a projection of the MILD class from last night and became lucid. I thought about what I was going to do and decided I was gonna jump out the window and go do the ToTm. I lookoed at the shade and watched as it turned darker outside like it would if a storm was approaching. I grabbed the shade and swung out the window tarzan style onto the porch. 

(At this point A Flaming Lips song off At War With the Mystics starts playing in my head, super happy)
It was already raining but not that heavily. I looked up at the sky and felt the rain on my face to increase lucidity. Then I caught some rain in my mouth cause I was damn thirsty. I focused on making the clouds darker and watched as they thickened and grew darker. I got too focused on one spot and the clouds formed a kind of pyramid, with a super black cloud on top. The pyramid shot out a big orange blast of energy when I started thinking about lightning. I knew this wasn't gonna cut it for the TOTM despite how cool it looked, so I looked away at another part of the sky. I focused on the sound of the thunder and tried to make some lightning to go with it. At first there were just sparks up in the clouds, then some lightning shot downward but it never reached the ground. I felt myself losing control and I knew I wouldn't be able to hold the dream much longer, so I decided that the next lightning strike would hit me and it did. I didn't feel like much, almost like being hit by a column of air. I wasn't electrocuted nor felt anything tingly like I expected. But it did knock me on the ground. I laid there looking at the sky. Now things really started to come apart. I held the dream for about 10 secs and woke up.

Blue is the task

----------


## ninja9578

Nice

----------


## mikeac

I see mine was updated.  Thanks, but what about the others?  I still think Hukif's should get credit.

----------


## ninja9578

I don't see a request in my permission requests.  I'll get an admin to do it.

----------


## mikeac

Oh okay.  Thank you.  :smiley:

----------


## Klikko

Suggestion for February:
Basic: Meet Dumbledore, and make him teach you magic
Advanced: Battle Voldemort (perhabs together with Dumbledore?)

----------


## mikeac

> Suggestion for February:
> Basic: Meet Dumbledore, and make him teach you magic
> Advanced: Battle Voldemort (perhabs together with Dumbledore?)



Those might be hard for people that don't know Harry Potter.  And the tasks for February have already been decided.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Suggestion for February:
> Basic: Meet Dumbledore, and make him teach you magic
> Advanced: Battle Voldemort (perhabs together with Dumbledore?)



I personally think it would be more interesting if the two tasks were completely unrelated.  But, like mikeac said, the tasks for February have already been decided.

----------


## bored2tears

I completed the basic lucid task.  ::D: 





> 30.01.2011Doodle Storm! (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
>  I was on a mission, but my mission was not clear to me. The mission, however, led me to a girl's bathroom. The stalls were lined up in a row, each with a label saying GIRL on them. Only one of the stalls said BOY. Every stall was taken up, so I paced back and forth. I smelt weed in the bathroom. Right when I smelt it, a girl left a stall and I went into the stall. I peed, and then left the stall. I woke up.
> My eyes were still closed when I woke up, so I began to imagine me walking out of the stall and doing a RC. Everytime I envisioned it, it became more vivid. I was back in the dream, and I left the stall after flushing. Next to the mirrors by the sink was the word DREAM in white font on red paper. I knew I was dreaming.
>  I didn't do a RC to become lucid. I knew I had to main tasks, so I decided to do the lucid task of the month first. I teleported to my house, since I didn't know how much control over the dream I would have. Everything in my house was normal, but my dog was locked outside. I ignored him as I went out the door and across the street. I screamed "It will now rain!". Instead of it raining, I was now a doodle on a piece of lined paper. Again, I shouted "It will rain!". It started to rain, but my strongest senses were my smell, touch, and hearing. I heard thunder, so I screamed out "A lightning bolt shall hit me, but not wake me up!". Of course, I looked down, and I felt the lightning hit my head and electricute me all to my toes. I did the task, but the lightning affected me.
>  I teleported back to across from my house, but everything was blurry! The lightning made my vision blurry. I walked to my house and felt the bricks. My vision wasn't any better. I then screamed "CLARITY NOW", but that did not work. My second personal task was to meet my Dream Guide. I said "When I open this door, my Dream Guide will be there." I opened the door, and I saw a very blurry figure. The only thing I can make out was a silver Bowser shell. The creature did not say anything to me, while most of my DCs do. It felt like it was just watching me. 
>  My dog was still barking to come inside, so I went to the door where I saw his face. He looked like a vampire that wanted to eat me, so I left him outside. Then, I decided to wake myself up so I can remember everything.

----------


## Erii

dangit xD I have been not really focused on LDing since about November/October, I'm now getting back in the swing of things.
I wish I had seen this earlier....the advanced task sounds so fun  ::D:

----------


## Klikko

Well, I accomplished the basic task this morning, but I couldn't make the advanced task, as I only seemed to grow about 4 times as big as normal, which isn't quite enough. Anyway, here is my story.
I started in non-lucid on a tropical island somewhere, where I was trying to find pearls (I didn't even notice I didn't have to hold my breath) but got scared out of the water by sharks. It ended with me being Uncle Scrooge from disney, and after gaining lucidity, I flew to New York City. For some reason it felt like New York city atleast. While I was flying I flew over a park, and instantly the name of the park popped into my mind (Linkin Park), and for some reason, that made it into New York City. Anyway, after flying a bit around the buildings, and exploring the environment a bit, I remembered that there was a monthly task I could do. So I set off towards the city line (which was conveniently close), and after landing, I kinda just summoned a storm, and as I reached fourth my arm, a lightning bolt hit it (what a surprice?). I had already planned that the lightning bolt should make me grow larger, still the feeling was unexpected. It felt warm and empowering, and still it was like it quickly vanished. I only grew about 4 times, and as I thought that was enough, I just went into the city, and kinda just kicked the buildings instead of stomping them. The dream ended with me doing something with a girl ^^

----------


## Luna

Well I know I will not be able to do this task but I know ill have Feb's task done  ::D:

----------


## StonedApe

Tried to do the advanced last night, failed pretty miserably. I was in this room with maybe 20 foot ceilings. My unkle(who's 7 ft) was trying to teach me how to grow myself taller. He said just jump up and hang on the ceiling and you'll grow. I did this but only grew a few feet, 3 or 4. Then I shrank back to normal size, then woke up.

----------


## Erii

Gah I can't wait for next months task D:

----------


## Lost_prophet

> Suggestion for February:
> Basic: Meet Dumbledore, and make him teach you magic
> Advanced: Battle Voldemort (perhabs together with Dumbledore?)




I think that is kind of narrow and would seem pretty unappealing to people who don't like Harry Potter...

----------


## Erii

> I think that is kind of narrow and would seem pretty unappealing to people who don't like Harry Potter...



I agree

----------


## ooflendoodle

lol I tried to do Februarys task without even knowing because I thought it was February 1st

----------


## TheOneirologist

I feel so stupid.  I hadn't had a lucid dream in weeks until last night---the last possible night to do the task.  I even tried to change size without even thinking of the task (except that I tried to shrink for some reason...must've not been fully lucid).  Then my dream ended before I could do anything else.  Too bad.

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------


## ninja9578

You forgot to lock

----------


## PercyLucid

I could swear I did, it is now!

----------

